# Power On The Go



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

This looks like it could be nice.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=72843

It say’s it’s available on JD and Sears GT’s but I wonder
if you could order the pieces from Briggs and do an upgrade?

One VERY IMPORTANT feature is the unit comes with GFI Protection. 
I find it unbelievable that so many portable generators are sold without
GFI protection. Unprotected portable gensets that are not connected to
an earthground can EASILY kill you. Glad to see Briggs knows better.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For small stuff it would be ideal but I would like to see a 10K version.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chief
Planning on starting your own utility company?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Something kinda like this.

Category 1 3-Point Hitch 10K PTO Generator


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I can see where the B&S version would be really handy with respect to not having to hook anything up and always ready to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Chief
> Planning on starting your own utility company? *


You need at least 20K to run your house.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's similar to the 4000watt for bolens tube frames in the sixties and seventies. Of course they didn't have GFCI outlets.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like I read that wrong, thought it said 100K!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Chief…

I have a 20KW Onan, natural gas but I have it mounted on a 
wagon parked in the garage, right next to my GT5000.
(will post a pic if I can find one)
I have emergency lights (4) inside the garage so I’m not in total
darkness when the power goes out. But once I get the genset rolled
outside, it’s pretty dark, then I have to hook up gas and power lines.

I also use the GT’s headlights but it sure would be nice to crankup the
tractor and have a 150 watt light and extension cord to light things
up while the Onan gets hooked up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sound like a real nice set up. I'm jealous!  I can see you point exactly having a ready power source ready to go without any hastle of setting up.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is a picture of my Onan 20 KW, 4 cyl, natural gas, air cooled.

<img src=http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/ONAN.jpg>

It “Lights up My Life” when the Long Island Power Authority (LIPA) can’t.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i think thats awesome...


like the deere 235E


<img src=http://www.briggsandstratton.com/Library/Consumer/Powerlink_05.jpg> 

i have no power in my shed and this would have come in handy at times...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it isn't a bad design. Kinda limited in what you can use it for though.

I have a 8,000 that is on a roller cart. I fabricated a piece of square tubing that can go on my hitch of my lawn tractor so I can haul it around the yard and use it where I need juice. Real handy when you need it.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Gen Sets*

Those both look real slick. We had 48 hours without power after hurricane Juan at the end of September, and I can really see the value. 

The power went out on Sunday night and came back on late Tuesday night for us. We got up Tuesday morning and drove two hours to get a rental. With a 5000 and a 4500 we were able to run two oil water heaters, an oil furnace, a coffee machine, a fridge and a freezer (household style). Oh, and the debit/credit card terminal. Periodically I'd disconnect and dedicate one generator to the dishwasher and let them get caught up on the dishes. With that we were able to open the restaurant Tuesday afternoon and sell most of the stock in the freezers and fridge before it spoiled.
And offer rooms for people who had no water or hot water and needed a shower, as well as meals for those who couldn't cook at home.
It was quite a week!. Some of the staff didn't get power back for ten days!

Brother-in-law lost 87 trees from his property. He has a lawn now where the woods used to be. I drove down one road and for a mile and a half there was at least one tree down leaning on the wires between every pair of poles. 

But you know what the biggest problem was? Getting gas for the genset. I had to go 60 miles for gas(no stations had power!). I cleaned out the Amherst Canadian Tire out of those red plastic Gas jugs. If you're driving that far you want to come back with a load. And not have to do it tomorrow.

So far I haven't invested in a generator, but I have all my furnaces and hot water tanks set up with plugs between the disconnect and the furnace, ready for next time! 

That which doesn't break me, makes me stronger, right!


----------

